# Withdrawal of LPG pumps from all Shell Service Stations 2020



## Caz (Sep 24, 2019)

I queried this rumour with Shell, apparently it is true. Their condescending reply:

Many thanks for your email about the removal of LPG from Shell Forecourts.  



Apologies for our delay in responding to you.



LPG is a valuable energy source for numerous business applications in industry and transportation. However, in the UK, customer demand for LPG for domestic transportation is declining and many of our Autogas service stations are increasingly underutilised. As a result Shell are moving towards offering alternative low-carbon transport fuels such as electric vehicle charging or hydrogen, areas where we are seeing increasing customer demand.



The removal of LPG from Shell sites is not a decision they have taken lightly.  In the absence of the Shell offering there are still over 1000 Autogas sites throughout the UK.



You may find the following links www.filllpg.co.uk and  www.drivelpg.co.uk useful for alternative sites.



I would like to sincerely apologise for any inconvenience that this decision has caused and to thank you again for reaching out to us with your concerns.



Kind regards,



Sam



Samantha Wiggett

Network and Pricing Assistant

*Autogas Limited*

_Brought to you by Calor and Shell_



Tel: 01527 895171

Fax: 01527 894123

e-mail: swiggett@autogaslimited.co.uk


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 24, 2019)

Well,
Thank for posting that Caz,
I suppose it’s just a Basic business decision based on ‘Supply & Demand, It’s another example o ‘Use it or Loose it’ !.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 24, 2019)

In time exactly the same will happen with petrol and diesel.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 24, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> In time exactly the same will happen with petrol and diesel.


Yes every new or rebuild station has to by planing regs install electric charge points,petrol and derv will still be sold well after the cut of date for piston engine sales but on a very small scale.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 24, 2019)

Pleased I live within 4 miles of a Calor depot.
Convenient and cheaper than most if not all of the forecourt lpg prices.


----------



## taximan (Sep 24, 2019)

I asked Shell for confirmation and got same reply. I also asked Morrisons and they replied they have no plans to stop lpg. I also asked BP but not had reply yet. (Morrisons lpg is supplied by BP) . You can download a list of Morrisons stations that have lpg.


----------



## DTDOG (Sep 24, 2019)

This was one of my concerns about swapping from the overly expensive Calor cylinders and looking at a GasIT refillable system. Lets face it, as motorhomers we make up a small minority of the population and then the ones using refillable systems are an even smaller minority.
I remember a few years ago the government pushing big petrol engine users to convert to gas (I had a 4ltr Jeep at the time). The thing that put me off was the messing about having to still have petrol through the engine until it was warm and then swapping over to gas (I think this was the case?) plus the added cost of conversion to getting your money back wasn't worth it for my already old Jeep.
This conversion just doesnt seem to be a viable option anymore as the government now push electric power (I'm not convinced this is the way forward, but this is a totally diffrent argument). 
Anyway, with less demand you can see how it's more viable to remove the LPG pumps and make better use of the space. 
Maybe the way forward is to remove the gas all together (from our vans) and go fully electric (lithium batteries, solar and at the worse charge up at your local garage instead of filling with gas?).


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 24, 2019)

DTDOG said:


> This was one of my concerns about swapping from the overly expensive Calor cylinders and looking at a GasIT refillable system. Lets face it, as motorhomers we make up a small minority of the population and then the ones using refillable systems are an even smaller minority.
> I remember a few years ago the government pushing big petrol engine users to convert to gas (I had a 4ltr Jeep at the time). The thing that put me off was the messing about having to still have petrol through the engine until it was warm and then swapping over to gas (I think this was the case?) plus the added cost of conversion to getting your money back wasn't worth it for my already old Jeep.
> This conversion just doesnt seem to be a viable option anymore as the government now push electric power (I'm not convinced this is the way forward, but this is a totally diffrent argument).
> Anyway, with less demand you can see how it's more viable to remove the LPG pumps and make better use of the space.
> Maybe the way forward is to remove the gas all together (from our vans) and go fully electric (lithium batteries, solar and at the worse charge up at your local garage instead of filling with gas?).


Those of us still around in 20 years will have no option ,all electric,do remember france and others have only 10 years to go to full electric.


----------



## barryd (Sep 24, 2019)

Best to have both calor and refillable.  Where I am  now on the Yorkshire coast the nearest lpg station is 20 miles away.  When the gaslow runs out I just switch to calor and when that runs out I wack it on the scooter and go round to the campsite down the road for a new bottle.

Of course hopefully in mainland Europe where most people tend to "tour" a bit more it won't be a problem


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 24, 2019)

Flavour of the month The 'Greater Whateverburn', up for her  Nobel prize for world science, would say you do not need anything other than a pushbike ,so do not need fuels at all including for your home.  This is all bullXXXX and there are loads of climatologist having all their grants and research money taken and being sacked or vilified for contradicting the 16 year old autistic child with a fixation , and two full time minders to make sure she says the line. As given by George Soros and the other  gods of the the universe. 
Trump  and his advisors are correct over this one, as we will find out when control has gone to the elites.


----------



## Borders2 (Sep 24, 2019)

Personally I don't see anything "condecending" in the content or tone of that letter. Perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Deleted member 83226 (Sep 24, 2019)

Greta is right about everything, it's a self evident tautology. So I've decided to give up the diesel munching campervan, I'm going to replace it with a private yacht, which I will use for all journeys in future.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 24, 2019)

ITMA said:


> Greta is right about everything, it's a self evident tautology. So I've decided to give up the diesel munching campervan, I'm going to replace it with a private yacht, which I will use for all journeys in future.


I hear enya in my head.


----------



## taximan (Sep 24, 2019)

Get rid of lpg pumps and replace with electric charging points? I can't see garage forecourts liking electric vehicles taking up the space for hours on end or however long it takes to charge such vehicles.


----------



## alwaysared (Sep 24, 2019)

Obanboy666 said:


> Pleased I live within 4 miles of a Calor depot.
> Convenient and cheaper than most if not all of the forecourt lpg prices.


Me too, along with three farms and a camping shop that all sell LPG  

Regards,
Del


----------



## Private (Sep 24, 2019)

DTDOG said:


> This was one of my concerns about swapping from the overly expensive Calor cylinders and looking at a GasIT refillable system. Lets face it, as motorhomers we make up a small minority of the population and then the ones using refillable systems are an even smaller minority.
> I remember a few years ago the government pushing big petrol engine users to convert to gas (I had a 4ltr Jeep at the time). The thing that put me off was the messing about having to still have petrol through the engine until it was warm and then swapping over to gas (I think this was the case?) plus the added cost of conversion to getting your money back wasn't worth it for my already old Jeep.
> This conversion just doesnt seem to be a viable option anymore as the government now push electric power (I'm not convinced this is the way forward, but this is a totally diffrent argument).
> Anyway, with less demand you can see how it's more viable to remove the LPG pumps and make better use of the space.
> Maybe the way forward is to remove the gas all together (from our vans) and go fully electric (lithium batteries, solar and at the worse charge up at your local garage instead of filling with gas?).



LPG for road vehicles was (is?) the best option.
As you suggested, doing an aftermarket fit does not work out financially unless doing lots of miles per annum.

Buying a vehicle already on LPG saves a lot of money on fuel costs. The MPG of LPG running is only slightly lower than petrol but the fuel cost is half the price.

The emissions are very clean, hence the reason FLT's run on LPG  when used inside warehouses.

It was such a good saving that once the truck firms started to make use of it the law was changed to stop them in their tracks.

I beleive LPG didn't take off with the masses as it was not publicised enough (if at all) and the refil nozzles put a lot of people off.

Switching from petrol to LPG was an automatic function and you only needed to top up the petrol side very occasionally; it was not an issue.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 24, 2019)

If everyone used it the gov would tax it to same level as other fuels,this happened in the irish republic and all but one or two places now sell it.


----------



## Private (Sep 24, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> If everyone used it the gov would tax it to same level as other fuels,this happened in the irish republic and all but one or two places now sell it.



Of course. At the same time the air would be a lot cleaner which is the main purpose of using it for road going vehicles. 

It is like the home solar issue. As soon as it took off in a big way the incentives were reduced to stop the success.

They both prove the government has no desire to clean the air up with positive incentives.


----------



## Private (Sep 24, 2019)

I ran LPG vehicles from the 1990's until last year.
I have 2 solar home installations at the highest rate of return. 

I didn't do the above to save the environment; it was because they were good for me financially. Reducing my carbon footprint was just a consequence.

The high tax on fuel does not reduce my driving.

We all know which of the above the government is committed to keeping going.


----------



## taximan (Sep 24, 2019)

To be honest, if to make lpg viable to garages they increase the price to double what it is now, I'd be quite happy to pay as it would still be a lot cheaper than exchanging bottles of Calor.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 24, 2019)

If you want free gas come to my house an hr or two after dinner.


----------



## Caz (Sep 24, 2019)

Borders2 said:


> Personally I don't see anything "condecending" in the content or tone of that letter. Perfectly reasonable.



Yes, condescending (not sure what your point is in spelling the word incorrectly?)  How about "You may find the following links www.filllpg.co.uk and www.drivelpg.co.uk useful for alternative sites." when I'd told them in my email where my nearest suppliers will be when they pull the plug on my local one. It's obviously a standard reply, they didn't read what I said at all. I also told them that would be losing a lot of petrol sales as folk will get that when they fill up with LPG.

There's a lot of LPG dual fuel cars (4x4s) in this area, I wonder if anyone has told the Farmers yet?

A flaming round trip of at least 32 miles to fill my car! 

I was curious about this "As a result Shell are moving towards offering alternative low-carbon transport fuels such as electric vehicle charging or hydrogen, areas where we are seeing increasing customer demand." 

Are there really already a numbers of owners of hydrogen fuelled vehicles demanding fuel?


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 24, 2019)

Never seen any hyd cars here that i know of but electric is getting big.
Most cars here do a max of 7 to 14 miles a day,into city/work,school run and shoping,so all the costs of petrol go away like oil filters censer probs ex pipes bursting with rust holes,clutches,fan belts ,water pumps,head gaskets etc,electric is the way but not realy all that green as making and disposing of old batterys makes more dirty gas than a car running 12 years or so.


----------



## Private (Sep 24, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Never seen any hyd cars here that i know of but electric is getting big.
> Most cars here do a max of 7 to 14 miles a day,into city/work,school run and shoping,so all the costs of petrol go away like oil filters censer probs ex pipes bursting with rust holes,clutches,fan belts ,water pumps,head gaskets etc,electric is the way but not realy all that green as making and disposing of old batterys makes more dirty gas than a car running 12 years or so.



It appears to me that people will be doing away with the drip feed repair costs and replacing them with one very big bill every few years; the battery bank.

Most cars don't require a massive multi thousand pound repair in their lifetime but all electric cars will. How will people budget for that?

Regardless, in winter we are on the cusp of failing to meet electricity demand in the UK at various times therefore we cannot supply the electric for us all to be driving them unless........
They reintroduce the solar incentives previously given that saw a boom in solar installations.
However, instead of that they are forcing us all to have smart meters so they can introduce multiple tariffs for electricity dependant on demand (you may have heard this here first?).


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2019)

Shell are building a new service station just around the corner from me,be interesting to see what facilities they put in. I'm guessing there will be charging stations,so then they'll need something on site to help relieve you of cash while you wait,they've applied to sell booze 24hrs.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 24, 2019)

Private said:


> It appears to me that people will be doing away with the drip feed repair costs and replacing them with one very big bill every few years; the battery bank.
> 
> Most cars don't require a massive multi thousand pound repair in their lifetime but all electric cars will. How will people budget for that?



The battery pack is generally leased from the manufacturer with a monthly charge based on anticipated annual mileage.

Consequently you don't own the battery and it will be replaced if required. According to Wikipedia Toyota have run fleets of RAV4 EV vehicles for 100,000 miles with little degradation in range. So they last a long time.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 24, 2019)

Private said:


> It appears to me that people will be doing away with the drip feed repair costs and replacing them with one very big bill every few years; the battery bank.
> 
> Most cars don't require a massive multi thousand pound repair in their lifetime but all electric cars will. How will people budget for that?
> 
> ...


Batteries under 7 year warrenty from VW,cars here esp lady drivers clutch at least once a mth,ball joints,exhausts, and old farts to,never mind the tight ar-es who dont change oil or ever service once out or garentee.
When i worked in garages it was the same lot back week after week,could not drive a nail into wood,at least with electric a lot less for them to bu--er up.


----------



## Private (Sep 25, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> The battery pack is generally leased from the manufacturer with a monthly charge based on anticipated annual mileage.
> 
> Consequently you don't own the battery and it will be replaced if required. According to Wikipedia Toyota have run fleets of RAV4 EV vehicles for 100,000 miles with little degradation in range. So they last a long time.



It's good to hear they have arranged a drip feed payment for the battery pack for owners from new; not sure how it will work for owners of second hand vehicles. Maybe the cars will be sold without a battery pack? which is a possibility if they are a leased item.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 25, 2019)

Didn’t that top gear show with the 2012 Nisan note say the vehicle was really now just scrap as the effective range was down to 35 miles per charge?


----------



## Private (Sep 25, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Batteries under 7 year warrenty from VW,cars here esp lady drivers clutch at least once a mth,ball joints,exhausts, and old farts to,never mind the tight ar-es who dont change oil or ever service once out or garentee.
> When i worked in garages it was the same lot back week after week,could not drive a nail into wood,at least with electric a lot less for them to bu--er up.



None of them jobs should cost multi-thousands of pounds though.

7 years old is still young for a second hand diesel or petrol car which won't require a massive expense to keep it running.

It will be interesting to see what happens to the second hand market and independant garages in future.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 25, 2019)

Private said:


> None of them jobs should cost multi-thousands of pounds though.
> 
> 7 years old is still young for a second hand diesel or petrol car which won't require a massive expense to keep it running.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens to the second hand market and independant garages in future.


cars here at that age can be had for less than a £100,my last car at7 cost 10 bucks,people here get rid at about 4 years before mot or when HP finishes,garages then give them 2 grand against a new one.
VW diesel injectors are a grand each,so at 4 g car is dumped.


----------



## EarthDemon (Sep 25, 2019)

Caz said:


> You may find the following links www.filllpg.co.uk and www.drivelpg.co.uk useful for alternative sites.



Bastads


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 26, 2019)

LPG will be available for many many years in the UK. You just might need to plan a bit more in finding it.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 26, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> LPG will be available for many many years in the UK. You just might need to plan a bit more in finding it.


Yes but could be 100 miles out of your way,think only 3/4 do it here now and almost no chance down south,mainland dif ball game.


----------



## mossypossy (Sep 26, 2019)

Simple supply and demand economics.
But Shell will have done careful calculations in new build. I suspect the profit from two coffees and two croissants are bigger than a tank of diesel.
My local LPG Shell station is closed for redesign ATM. Bye bye to my LPG source then.


----------



## Private (Sep 26, 2019)

LPG is the way to reducing city pollution and has been for decades.
Long before people were encouraged to buy diesel most were using petrol cars and LPG had already been tried and tested and proved to work.
Refinement of the filling process would have helped but otherwise there was little to improve upon.
That meant most people could convert their existing vehicles and manufacturers could start fitting them at the factory from new. Nobody would run out of fuel whilst the fuel stations began the infrastructure changeover as there was always the fallback of petrol.
It just needed a little marketing to encourage the national take up; instead they chose to promote diesel.

Remember most of the cost of fuel is intentionally punitive to encourage (force) us to reduce our mileage to reduce pollution. Therefore if LPG was the main fuel in use there would actually be no reason to raise the price of it to match petrol or diesel as pollution would be going down (unless of course the actual reason for the high price of fuel is to raise as much as possible for the exchequer).

The truck industry had larger obstacles to overcome to get their vehicles to work on LPG as they were starting with Diesel engines which are much more complex to convert. Once some of them got it to work the government reduced the incentives thereby making it unviable for them to continue. This really was the sick work of the government preventing development and cleaner air for all. As I stated previously it is exactly what they have done more recently with the home solar industry.

I'm not denying climate change but I do deny the government wish to prevent it in any way that benefits us all.  They need climate change in just the same way as they need terrorism; as a fear in us to justify all the punitive measures they use against us in order to suppress us and as a way to keep us spending in their pseudo capitalist society.


----------



## Private (Sep 26, 2019)

mossypossy said:


> *Simple supply and demand economics.*
> But Shell will have done careful calculations in new build. I suspect the profit from two coffees and two croissants are bigger than a tank of diesel.
> My local LPG Shell station is closed for redesign ATM. Bye bye to my LPG source then.



If only that were true! 
Unfortunately supply  and demand is rarely simple. We are coerced into choosing what we demand then they are happy to supply it for us as it works best for them.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 26, 2019)

No where to put a LPG tank in my car as the boot only has space for slim emg wheel,something one cannot do without,could fit a ww2 gas bag on the roof though.


----------



## Private (Sep 26, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> No where to put a LPG tank in my car as the boot only has space for slim emg wheel,something one cannot do without,could fit a ww2 gas bag on the roof though.



For aftermarket fit it could have gone there with the modern day option of puncture repair kit being carried. The manufacturers would have soon built the tank in once popularity was gained. 
I agree though (having just bought a car with no spare wheel) that it is not nice to be without the option to change your wheel out on the road.


----------



## Deleted member 83226 (Sep 26, 2019)

Private said:


> I'm not denying climate change but I do deny the government wish to prevent it in any way that benefits us all.  They need climate change in just the same way as they need terrorism; as a fear in us to justify all the punitive measures they use against us in order to suppress us and as a way to keep us spending in their pseudo capitalist  *fully corporatist *society.



I enjoyed your post, but had just one small thing to correct for you


----------



## Private (Sep 26, 2019)

ITMA said:


> I enjoyed your post, but had just one small thing to correct for you



Thank you.
It is difficult enough to convince many people we are not in a capitalist system without convincing them of the real state of play. 
I agree with you.


----------



## Deleted member 83226 (Sep 26, 2019)

Absolutely. It's infuriating but the battle is lost.


----------



## Private (Sep 26, 2019)

Possibly.
I have hope of a worldwide Fiat money collapse. 
I'm not convinced they can hold it together for decades longer and I hope we still have at least a couple of decades to go before complete human control becomes a technological possibility.


----------



## Cass (Sep 26, 2019)

Our local Morrisons have recently had a new LPG pump fitted, so hopefully there are no plans to get rid of it just yet


----------



## Private (Sep 26, 2019)

Cass said:


> Our local Morrisons have recently had a new LPG pump fitted, so hopefully there are no plans to get rid of it just yet



That's pleasing to hear. 
I found Morrisons to be competitive on LPG price although not the absolute cheapest. I hope they are intending on taking up the slack from the Shell decision.


----------



## QFour (Sep 26, 2019)

Our local Shell site has had the handle changed its not surprising no one uses it. Big blue plastic thing to keep your dainty little fingers out the way of that horrible cold gas and a bluddy great bolt with spaces that makes it so difficult to fit the nozzle without damaging the paintwork. The manager said they have at least one complaint a week about damage. Just have to use Morrison’s now. Have downloaded CSV file so I can find them.


----------



## Private (Sep 26, 2019)

QFour said:


> Our local Shell site has had the handle changed its not surprising no one uses it. Big blue plastic thing to keep your dainty little fingers out the way of that horrible cold gas and a bluddy great bolt with spaces that makes it so difficult to fit the nozzle without damaging the paintwork. The manager said they have at least one complaint a week about damage. Just have to use Morrison’s now. Have downloaded CSV file so I can find them.



Filling is very unwieldy and as you state some are far worse than others. The easiest to use were the ones without all the gubbins you describe.
It would have been nice to see the development of a slow release of the gas from the nozzle when uncoupling to prevent the need for the collar. With a bigger take up I'm sure it would have happened.


----------



## QFour (Sep 26, 2019)

See the filling stations don’t want to miss out on recharging either. They will be putting in restrooms to go with their Costa Coffee while you wait. They are going to have to do something about filling up with electric hanging around for a couple of hours is not really on. How do you go on visiting friends if you need a top up your friends will soon cotton on that they are paying to fill your car up. Hydrogen sounds good but it does go bang as I found out in the school chemistry lab one night after school. We were picking up bits of glass for weeks. Chemicals didn’t do the nice varnished desks much good either.


----------



## witzend (Sep 27, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I suppose it’s just a Basic business decision based on ‘Supply & Demand, It’s another example o ‘Use it or Loose it’ !.


Or is this just the thin end of the wedge to get people back to exchange bottles again Shell supply bottled gas


----------



## korky (Sep 27, 2019)

Private said:


> It appears to me that people will be doing away with the drip feed repair costs and replacing them with one very big bill every few years; the battery bank.
> 
> Most cars don't require a massive multi thousand pound repair in their lifetime but all electric cars will. How will people budget for that?
> 
> ...


You are not forced to have a smart meter. I told them to "do one".


----------



## Private (Sep 28, 2019)

korky said:


> You are not forced to have a smart meter. I told them to "do one".



True. Not yet. 
They do use language though that suggests you have to have one installed and they do not accept the first refusal as the end of the matter; they keep pressing.

i don't (and won't for as long as possible) have one.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 28, 2019)

Just thinking if you had a large gas tank at home for c/heating as many out of town here do,could you not tap into that for filling your camper refillable gas bottles.


----------



## Private (Sep 28, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Just thinking if you had a large gas tank at home for c/heating as many out of town here do,could you not tap into that for filling your camper refillable gas bottles.



Yes and no.
Although you could do it (many parts of dubious legality on eBay to help you along) it would be rather quiet on here without you (the day after it all went wrong as it inevitably would).


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Sep 29, 2019)

Obanboy666 said:


> Pleased I live within 4 miles of a Calor depot.
> Convenient and cheaper than most if not all of the forecourt lpg prices.


Don't get too smug.  Our local Calor depot has stopped doing lpg.


----------



## witzend (Sep 29, 2019)

Private said:


> True. Not yet.
> They do use language though that suggests you have to have one installed and they do not accept the first refusal as the end of the matter; they keep pressing. i don't (and won't for as long as possible) have one.


We've held out as well but now we can get a cheaper rate by having one


----------



## RAW (Sep 29, 2019)

Have converted Sylvia to LPG as cheaper to run so saddened by the fact that this is happening.
Hopefully Morrisons and Asda where cheapest LPG seems to be sold will continue vending it


----------



## Private (Sep 29, 2019)

witzend said:


> We've held out as well but now we can get a cheaper rate by having one



Yes. It is one of the many tactics they will use to 'force' you to have one.
Many of the cheapest tariffs with each supplier are only available with a smart meter installed.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 29, 2019)

Travelling round the outskirts of Swindon yesterday there was a sign ‘For hydrogen fuelling station follow Honda’

do Honda have hydrogen powered vehicles on our roads?


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 29, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Travelling round the outskirts of Swindon yesterday there was a sign ‘For hydrogen fuelling station follow Honda’
> 
> do Honda have hydrogen powered vehicles on our roads?



Honda Clarity....


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 29, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Honda Clarity....


Thank you, and at last


----------



## Caz (Oct 12, 2019)

Our brand new state of the art Morrisons has just opened. No LPG pump.

Had a conversation with the Cashier at my local Shell. They haven't been told yet and she was very surprised as she said LPG is one of their best sellers - (that'll be because there aren't any other suppliers here). She is also worried by Shell's reply to me about installing hydrogen and electric as they are a relatively small forecourt - is it going to be allowed by H&S to have electric in high voltage amounts so close to petrol tanks? Or hydrogen, come to that. Sadly, I left her feeling her job is no longer secure.


----------



## RAW (Oct 12, 2019)

Caz said:


> Our brand new state of the art Morrisons has just opened. No LPG pump.
> 
> Had a conversation with the Cashier at my local Shell. They haven't been told yet and she was very surprised as she said LPG is one of their best sellers - (that'll be because there aren't any other suppliers here). She is also worried by Shell's reply to me about installing hydrogen and electric as they are a relatively small forecourt - is it going to be allowed by H&S to have electric in high voltage amounts so close to petrol tanks? Or hydrogen, come to that. Sadly, I left her feeling her job is no longer secure.



I spoke to a (non-Shell) supplier in Carlisle and he told me that it was not a decision by Shell to remove the LPG but, in fact, Calor - the supplier of LPG to Shell
He also said that NOT ALL SHELL Stations would have LPG removed but rather it was dependent on who else supplied LPG in the unspecified local Radius.
So this Shell Station on M6 North still has LPG and will maybe continue to do so

Shell Carlisle North
Station ID:3284
M6/A74 Northbound, Carlisle
CA6 4HA

Not sure how accurate that might be, and passing it on.
Cheers
Robert


----------



## Millie Master (Oct 12, 2019)

This is why, whenever I possibly can when touring the UK, I always keep my LPG tank topped up to the brim..............  Of course when over in Europe there isn't any need to do so as the LPG stations can be found so frequently.


----------



## RAW (Oct 12, 2019)

Millie Master said:


> This is why, whenever I possibly can when touring the UK, I always keep my LPG tank topped up to the brim..............  Of course when over in Europe there isn't any need to do so as the LPG stations can be found so frequently.


The recent North Scotland Trip could not be done from the last LPG Fill Point in North to John O'Groats and back to the LPG point with the Tank Size, approx 50Litre that I have. There is an LPG Station in the Far North but on FILLLPG it is marked as LPG Unavailable
Gleaner - Allans of Gillock Ltd.
Station ID:1598

I phoned them and their Pump is broken, this meant we ran out of LPG in the Highlands. Hey ho


----------



## alcam (Oct 12, 2019)

Private said:


> I ran LPG vehicles from the 1990's until last year.
> I have 2 solar home installations at the highest rate of return.
> 
> I didn't do the above to save the environment; it was because they were good for me financially. Reducing my carbon footprint was just a consequence.
> ...


Very honest post .
In other words financial penalties , or incentives , are the only way to get the general public to change their habits


----------



## alcam (Oct 12, 2019)

RAW said:


> The recent North Scotland Trip could not be done from the last LPG Fill Point in North to John O'Groats and back to the LPG point with the Tank Size, approx 50Litre that I have. There is an LPG Station in the Far North but on FILLLPG it is marked as LPG Unavailable
> Gleaner - Allans of Gillock Ltd.
> Station ID:1598
> 
> I phoned them and their Pump is broken, this meant we ran out of LPG in the Highlands. Hey ho


It can certainly be a problem .
Though 50 litres would last me a month !


----------



## RAW (Oct 12, 2019)

alcam said:


> It can certainly be a problem .
> Though 50 litres would last me a month !


It's for the engine as well as the cooker.....LOL


----------



## alcam (Oct 12, 2019)

RAW said:


> It's for the engine as well as the cooker.....LOL


That would explain things , just a tad


----------



## Bouydog (Oct 12, 2019)

RAW said:


> I spoke to a (non-Shell) supplier in Carlisle and he told me that it was not a decision by Shell to remove the LPG but, in fact, Calor - the supplier of LPG to Shell
> He also said that NOT ALL SHELL Stations would have LPG removed but rather it was dependent on who else supplied LPG in the unspecified local Radius.
> So this Shell Station on M6 North still has LPG and will maybe continue to do so
> 
> ...


He is wrong Shell bean counters made the decision not Calor, as I posted earlier this year the Shell forecourt refurbishment program that started in the summer will result in all LPG being removed.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 12, 2019)

Bouydog said:


> He is wrong Shell bean counters made the decision not Calor, as I posted earlier this year the Shell forecourt refurbishment program that started in the summer will result in all LPG being removed.



Strange have you changed your name as it shows this is your first post on your post count and joined 29sept this year.


----------



## Caz (Oct 12, 2019)

RAW said:


> I spoke to a (non-Shell) supplier in Carlisle and he told me that it was not a decision by Shell to remove the LPG but, in fact, Calor - the supplier of LPG to Shell
> He also said that NOT ALL SHELL Stations would have LPG removed but rather it was dependent on who else supplied LPG in the unspecified local Radius.
> So this Shell Station on M6 North still has LPG and will maybe continue to do so
> 
> ...



He is wrong. See the first post in this thread where I posted an e-mail I had received from Shell, in which they said "in the UK, customer demand for LPG for domestic transportation is declining and many of our Autogas service stations are increasingly underutilised. As a result Shell are moving towards offering alternative low-carbon transport fuels such as electric vehicle charging or hydrogen, areas where we are seeing increasing customer demand."


----------



## Bouydog (Oct 12, 2019)

Fazerloz said:


> Strange have you changed your name as it shows this is your first post on your post count and joined 29sept this year.





Fazerloz said:


> Strange have you changed your name as it shows this is your first post on your post count and joined 29sept this year.


No I normally post on self build forum and my earlier reply was to a different thread same subject.


----------



## RAW (Oct 14, 2019)

Caz said:


> He is wrong. See the first post in this thread where I posted an e-mail I had received from Shell, in which they said "in the UK, customer demand for LPG for domestic transportation is declining and many of our Autogas service stations are increasingly underutilised. As a result Shell are moving towards offering alternative low-carbon transport fuels such as electric vehicle charging or hydrogen, areas where we are seeing increasing customer demand."


Will just have to_ suck it and se_e as they say to find out what is going on...
thanks for your reply though


----------



## spigot (Oct 14, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Just thinking if you had a large gas tank at home for c/heating as many out of town here do,could you not tap into that for filling your camper refillable gas bottles.



I think that’s quite possible. Contact a clued up gas engineer like Chris at Autogas 2000.
He “Worked the Oracle” on my van on a supply system that Gaslow said could not be done.


----------



## RAW (Oct 14, 2019)

Caz said:


> He is wrong. See the first post in this thread where I posted an e-mail I had received from Shell, in which they said "in the UK, customer demand for LPG for domestic transportation is declining and many of our Autogas service stations are increasingly underutilised. As a result Shell are moving towards offering alternative low-carbon transport fuels such as electric vehicle charging or hydrogen, areas where we are seeing increasing customer demand."


Hey @Caz - You are Right and He is Wrong (LOL) - so I banged an email off to the same person and got back, fairly quickly, pretty much the same resposne as you
----------------------------------------------
_Dear Robert,

Many thanks for your email

LPG is a valuable energy source for numerous business applications in industry and transportation. However, in the UK, customer demand for LPG for domestic transportation is declining and many of our Autogas service stations are increasingly underutilised. As a result Shell are moving towards offering alternative low-carbon transport fuels such as electric vehicle charging or hydrogen, areas where they are seeing increasing customer demand.

The removal of LPG from Shell sites is not a decision they have taken lightly. I can confirm that all Shell owned sites will have the LPG removed within the next 18 – 24 months.  In the absence of the Shell offering there are still over 1000 LPG sites throughout the UK.

You may find the following links www.filllpg.co.uk and  www.drivelpg.co.uk useful for alternative sites.

I would like to sincerely apologise for any inconvenience that this decision has caused and to thank you again for reaching out to us with your concerns.

Kind regards,

Sam

Samantha Wiggett
Network and Pricing Assistant
*Autogas Limited*
Brought to you by Calor and Shell
--------------------_
Not much more to say really (sad face)


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 14, 2019)

Not sure if where it originated from but I have heard this will only affect Shell owned stations and others that just sell Shell are not obliged to follow suite


----------



## Caz (Oct 14, 2019)

They are just banging out the same letter to anyone who enquires, they aren't actually reading what we wrote and replying to it. 

"_In the absence of the Shell offering there are still over 1000 LPG sites throughout the UK._ " Maybe, but they are not spread around the country enough to be practicable. Plus many of them are like the one I found today in Telford - only open Mon - Fri during business hours. Not much use if I need fuel in the evenings or at weekends, and very long winded as the pump was quite a way from "reception", I had to go there and ask a lady who said she would get "one of the lads" to come out to me; eventually he arrived and filled the car for me, then I had to go back to reception. The "lad" couldn't work the till so he had to and find the lady to do it. In all it took over 20 mins, in my Shell garage I do it myself, go in and pay, 5 mins tops.


----------



## Abermonian (Oct 14, 2019)

Caz said:


> They are just banging out the same letter to anyone who enquires, they aren't actually reading what we wrote and replying to it.
> 
> "_In the absence of the Shell offering there are still over 1000 LPG sites throughout the UK._ " Maybe, but they are not spread around the country enough to be practicable. Plus many of them are like the one I found today in Telford - only open Mon - Fri during business hours. Not much use if I need fuel in the evenings or at weekends, and very long winded as the pump was quite a way from "reception", I had to go there and ask a lady who said she would get "one of the lads" to come out to me; eventually he arrived and filled the car for me, then I had to go back to reception. The "lad" couldn't work the till so he had to and find the lady to do it. In all it took over 20 mins, in my Shell garage I do it myself, go in and pay, 5 mins tops.


Luckily I'll only lose out on the tenner I paid for an adapter many years ago.
I'll be gutted, I only had to take it out of the gas locker and I'd get a wild site all to myself.


----------



## The laird (Oct 15, 2019)

Abington south Lanarkshire off a74. (Scotland) yesterday informed me no notice to stop selling lpg


----------



## RAW (Oct 19, 2019)

Just for anyone that does not know about it, I use the Fill LPG site and app in the UK and it has been spot on so far


			FillLPG.co.uk - Your LPG Filling station map
		


Cheers
Robert


----------



## Abermonian (Oct 19, 2019)

The laird said:


> Abington south Lanarkshire off a74. (Scotland) yesterday informed me no notice to stop selling lpg


Scots are always the last to be told.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 19, 2019)

RAW said:


> Just for anyone that does not know about it, I use the Fill LPG site and app in the UK and it has been spot on so far
> 
> 
> FillLPG.co.uk - Your LPG Filling station map
> ...



Me too. Very useful resource.


----------

